# How to create a function in MS Access?Pls help!!



## jonathan314 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hello,
I need create a function in MS access 2003 which run a ***.bat file in my hard drive d:\application\.
I have a old version. But it stop to work after I move this DB to a new server. 
the old Macro code is like:
runcode
function name: shell("d:\application\vinput.bat", 0)
.
could someone help me to create a new function with same effect just like the old one above?
or can help me to figure out why MS access won't let me use the old Macro code above?

thanks a lot.......


----------

